# Jebsens



## Lawrie E (Sep 17, 2007)

Any one remember Captain George Maxwell Leggate, Fonnes 1974


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, I knew George M Leggate. I knew him 1965/65 when he was master in tug MARINIA, Overseas Towage & Salvage. I saw him in 1974, but he was working in the office of Denholm McLay in Glasgow. He passed several years ago. A real gentleman.

Stephen


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Stephen,

Interestingly FONNES and two sisters passed to the Denholm Group

GALLIC STREAM 1974-1975 General cargo LR/IMO No. 7113698
1,594g. 1,171n. 3,097d. 262’ 4” (BB) x 45’ 3” x 17’ 4” oa.
16-cyl. 4SCSA. (250 x 300mm) Normo KVM-16 vee type oil engine by Normo Gruppen AS, Bergen, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 1,650bhp. 13.5 kts.

1.1971: Keel laid by Batservice Vaerft AS Mandal (Yard No. 572). 
16.4.1971: Launched for Tenax Steamship Company Ltd., London as FONNES. 
30.9.1971: Completed. 
11.10.1971: Registered at London. (O.N. 342904). 
1972: Owners restyled as Biovale Ltd. 
1973: Owners restyled as Jebsens (UK) Ltd. 
1974: Sold to Gallic Estates Ltd., (The Denholm Line Steamers Ltd., managers), London, and renamed GALLIC STREAM. 
15.1.1975: Whilst on a voyage from Svelgen to Stjernoy, suffered engine damage and drifted ashore on Bremnesodden, Hamaroy, in a position 68.07.30 N., 15.23.12 E. 
16.1.1975: Slipped off and sank.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Bill.

The little office that was running Denholm Line Steamer Ltd was a small office down on Clyde St. Same office that was J A Gardner's. Capt Leggate was running the place. I was up doing 2nd Mates. A mon before I had sat for Mate -Home Trade (just in case). For a lark I went to Gardner and asked about a job. The girl at the counter checked and she said, If you can get down to the ship down in Gourock you can go as Mate or you can wait until next week. The girl spoke to the Manager. I recognised the voice and said, "That is George Leggate!" Never did sail but we did got out to his house for dinner and a 'few'. 
Stephen

YOUTUBE: 

Look at Life Vol 01 Transport Sea Horses 1962 - YouTube 

at 3.47 Tug MARINIA and at 5.03 minutes, Capt Leggate in his 'suite'. Tie and pipe... even when the tug was in Bermuda.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

When I left Denholms in 1974 I also went to J A Gardners for a job interview the Engineering superintendants office was full of spare parts going to a ship, when he told me there would be two engineers on the ship doing 6 on 6 off I thanked him and looked for a job elsewhere and ended up with BP for a couple of years.


----------



## Lawrie E (Sep 17, 2007)

S.J.C, thanks very much for the Link, it was great to see the fellah again. The ship Fonnes must have been taken over by Denholms soon after I left it to go up for Masters. I was sailing as First Mate and I recall that Tenex in London did the management for the British flagged vessels. I seem to remember we worked a Dog Watch during passages, but I still found time to learn "Ship Owners Liability" from George. It was one of his Social "things". He reckoned the saga had caught the attention of various P and I clubs and I am not surprised at that. Oddly, amid all the waspish humour in the verses, was the very kernel of most of the exception clauses in Charter Parties...happy days.
Lawrie E.


----------

